# Vendor Recomendations



## Queequeg (Aug 24, 2006)

After posting in the thread on cheese below;

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/ingredients-available-in-uk-ireland-25769.html

I realised that there is potential for a forum for people to discuss/recommend butchers, fishmongers etc from there local area or ones they have visited. I think it could make a very useful resource.


----------

